# Marbury trade



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

I know this is just someone's opinion, but I thought this was pretty interesting. www.hoopshype.com has the Marbury trade as the best transaction for IT and the worst for Bryan Colangelo.

http://www.hoopshype.com/general_managers/bryan_colangelo.htm

http://www.hoopshype.com/general_managers/isiah_thomas.htm

Just something I found pretty interesting.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

BS

The worst should be the best.

The Marbury trade will help Phoenix in the next 2 years a lot more than New York.

The worst transaction Colangelo made was trading Garrity, Manning and 3 first round picks in a sign and trade for Anfernee Hardaway.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

There is always this attitued that a trade is a competitive sport in it's own right, and there is a winner and a loser. Bull. It was a good trade for both teams. Each team was in a different position in terms of youth and money. Phoenix was in a phenomenal position of being able to dump two long and large contracts, which put them under the cap, and still have two very good players in Stodamire and Marion. If NY had dumped our two biggest contracts we'd have been left with no proven talent, and still have burdened with lame contracts like Spoon and Eisley. Plus the Colangelos are in bad financial straights (or so it is reported) while the Dolans are not.

It was their time for that sort of move, to make a play for a free agent. We were way further overe the cap and with no good youth in place, so our only way to get quality talent was via trade. 

Good trade for both teams.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

PS, I love hoopshype but they call Layden's best move as the drafting of Vujanic at #36 (or whatever # it was). Drafting someone who refused to come as a good move? I know Layden doesn't offer much good to choose from, but wouldn't at least drafting Lampe at #30 (or whatever # it was) make more sense?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> BS
> 
> The worst should be the best.
> ...


Phoenix got a lot from the Marbury trade, it was definitely worth it for them. They get the cap space from McDyess's contract, Lampe(17 and 6 last night, should be a very good player in a couple years), Vujanic, rid of Penny Hardaway and his terrible contract, and 2 First Round picks.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Helps NYK short term and helps PHX LONG term... 

You can decide who is a better GM in this case... :yes:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> Helps NYK short term and helps PHX LONG term...
> 
> You can decide who is a better GM in this case... :yes:


This could be one of the most post bad posts of all time. What have you contribute from this poster here? Of coures trades would help some teams right now and in the future.

By saying the trades helping the Suns long term is ignorant, what do u mean by "Long term"? Did you mean they ahve to wait a couple of years losing then will be competitive again? Then that;s not long term, that's just they will start winning after a couple of years... Nothing has anythint to do with long term here. LMAO!
IU will give you a rating of 1 here, freaking waste of time to read the post.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> This could be one of the most post bad posts of all time. What have you contribute from this poster here? Of coures trades would help some teams right now and in the future.
> ...


Wooo, that was pretty harsh. Are you saying that there is no "long term" potential that a team gets in a trade? A team that gains a prospect that has the potential to be good doesn't help that team at all? Pheonix did get rid of contracts and gain a few picks that could help them in the future, wouldn't you say that is gaining "long term"? 

And it probably took like 5 seconds for oyu to read his post there. So you give someone a rating of 1 just because you think he wasted 5-10 seconds of your time? That is pretty harsh man...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

26 minutes 17 points 7 boards 2 assists

lampes playing good


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> 26 minutes 17 points 7 boards 2 assists
> 
> lampes playing good


That is nice, now lets see him play like that constantly before we cry about how much we gave up in return for Marbury. Ig he does, I will be disappointed too, but lets see some more games before we make a judgement.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Attacking me because i thought that PHX won the deal and your a NYK fan. Talking about waste posts look at your ratings. 

I dont think you understand longterm... The draft picks and the players that they got from the trade will take long to develop but once they develop, they will beat the KNICKS. Hell PHX right now can kill NYK in a 5 game series. You're just a IGNORANT NYK fan, that is pissed because NYK dont have a longterm.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think it was a good trade for both teams.. But I just don't understand the point of giving up those draft picks so they can get rid of Gugs.. I know he has a big contract and all but still..


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> I think it was a good trade for both teams.. But I just don't understand the point of giving up those draft picks so they can get rid of Gugs.. I know he has a big contract and all but still..


Three possibilites.

1) Dire financil situation.
2) Clear enough cap space to go for Kobe, who will want BIG money.
3) Look like they are going for 2 (above), knowing they will fail, but using it to justify the moves that were really made for 1 (above).

I have no idea which is true. If they get Kobe than it all was worth it. If they don't, then giving up the drafts really takes some of the luster off the Marbury trade.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> Attacking me because i thought that PHX won the deal and your a NYK fan. Talking about waste posts look at your ratings.
> 
> I dont think you understand longterm... The draft picks and the players that they got from the trade will take long to develop but once they develop, they will beat the KNICKS. Hell PHX right now can kill NYK in a 5 game series. You're just a IGNORANT NYK fan, that is pissed because NYK dont have a longterm.


kirk_2003, I can tell you that "John" is definately not a NY Knicks fan. Just look here http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=85240&forumid=37

I totally agree with you that John was the guy who was wasting posts, not you.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> Attacking me because i thought that PHX won the deal and your a NYK fan. Talking about waste posts look at your ratings.
> 
> I dont think you understand longterm... The draft picks and the players that they got from the trade will take long to develop but once they develop, they will beat the KNICKS. Hell PHX right now can kill NYK in a 5 game series. You're just a IGNORANT NYK fan, that is pissed because NYK dont have a longterm.


I dont think he understood you that well because english is his second languare. Your post didnt deserve a 1 star rating at all, and I offsetted that with a 5 for you.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

You can find john's website by going to google and typing in Goatse.


However don't go unless you have a strong stomach, it isn't worksafe, it isn't for people under 21.


----------

